# How not to ground an electric drill.



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I got this drill about a month ago at an auction for a dollar. When I got home I put a drill bit in it and ran an extension cord out the garage door to test it on a tree stump with bare feet. about 2 seconds into drilling I got a jolt that it almost knocked me to the ground. I had no idea why and I told my dad about it and he seen that I wasn't wearing shoes and he started to laugh and then said "yeah, you got grounded alright" I think I might have blown a brain fuse because I'm not nearly as aggressive as I used to be.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Emma, Emma, Emma - Glad you are still with us.


----------



## HerbC (Jul 28, 2010)

Emma,

And to think I just told you to

Be Careful!

Find an electrician who will check out your "new" drill for you. I'm sure that there's somebody around who knows about electrical who will be willing to help you.

We're just getting to get used to having you around, don't go and hurt yourself. We'd miss your "aggessive" atittude.

Herb


----------



## sonnyr (Jul 28, 2012)

Years ago my dad was using a drill similar to this, metal case, no ground wire. My mom came up to him, barefoot on a concrete floor, kissed him and both of them got shocked. It really was an electrifying kiss.
Thank goodness for double insulated tools, we've come a long way for safety sake.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

If I send you a dollar would you throw it away and take no more chances?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Get rid of that drill before you kill yourself. Some things aren't worth even a dollar.


----------



## Kookaburra (Apr 23, 2012)

Make a frame for it and announce it is the first in your artistic display of antique tools


----------



## PaulMiller (Dec 11, 2008)

Bondo is right. A friend of my Dad's was killed using an old 110 Volt drill outside. Cut the cord off and toss the drill.

Paul


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks like someone put a plug on this drill? May be improper wiring? You can wrap the handle with bike tape? And I'm guessing you do own shoes? Saftey first in wqoodworking is imperitive. Respect all tools they all can hurt you. Made a mistake in judgement by attempting to clean the shaft of my router with a bit in the collet. I was fortunate as were you.Got a small chunk of skin and nail removed, Said thank you for protecting me from myself!


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

I do have a lot of cool old tools that I'd like to use to start a collection of old tools with. I have an old hand drill that takes the bits with the square tapered on the end that goes in the chuck. My Uncle said he has some bits for that drill I can have if he ever fines them.

I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

This is the most shocking post I have seen, apart from a band saw without any guards, the owner was so proud to show in a video posted here on LJ,s.

I will give you $1.00 and send $5.00 to the SPCA if you post a picture of the drill going in the dump truck.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

exelectrician
How about I just take a piece out of the motor so that it doesn't run any more. You don't have to send me a dollar. My dad freaked when I let a guy from the internet give me and mail me a small vice that thumb screws to a table top. He said the next time I do that he's going to shot my computer.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

U R LUCKY!! I have only seen one guy hung up on a drill that couldn't let loose. Fortunately, we got him unplugged.


----------



## Danpaddles (Jan 26, 2012)

Smart dad.

I vote, cut the cord.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Here's the old drill I was talking about… and an old scribe I found in an abanded shead in the woods. Also I'm making another carrier box. I designed this myself. I'm going to put a 7in. box on each end of the middle box with only the handle going across the middle box.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

Had a distant relative that died from such a drill. Not worth the chance. Cut the cord and toss it. dollar is a low price for a good lesson.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

I would…..Never Mind…..


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Topamax, Exelectrician

OK, I'm not making this up.
My Father-in-law made a kind of pitchfork out of conduit, connected wires to it, plugged it in, pushed it into the ground while resting it on road iron by the driveway, and shocked worms out of the ground so he could fish!
He showed his 10 year old grandson how to do it, so he could fish while the kid was collecting worms. He even used it when the ground was wet after a rain. He cautioned the grandson to always wear rubber gym shoes for safety sake.
Unbelievable, but true. We never lost anyone using that thing, but it's long gone.
Gotta love the old days without caution or common sense.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Tree stump with bare feet. Never seen one of them.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Have you ever seen a bear with tree stump feet?


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

Nope


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

They're real easy to hunt because they can't run very fast.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Jim C, I have heard of people doing that too. Down side is the worms don't last very long. Darn GFCIs put an end to all the fun ;-)


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Your scribe is not a scribe. Its a strap cutting tool used by leather workers.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

ksSlim

Yep, I just looked it up on Google and it's a Osborne Draw Gauge No. 51.5
Now I have to find out if it's worth a fortune or not.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

That just might be one of the most humorous and witty come backs i have ever seen … bear with tree stump feet … amazing absolutely amazing. Bravo! Take that troll ..


----------



## Sylvain (Jul 23, 2011)

The all idea of having a ground wire is to make the circuit breaker trip off if there is a leak.
Did the cicuit breaker trip off?

If no there might be one or all of the three following causes :
- The ground wire is cut or not connected either to the drill carcase or to the ground pin of the plug;
- The ground wire of the extension cord is cut or not connected at one of the two ends;
- The ground wire or earthing of the house installation is defficient.

If it didn't trip off you should (let) check the two last ones.

I don't know about the regulation where you live.
Here a differential circuit breaker (combined circuit breaker and ground fault circuit interruptor) is mandatory.

If you often go bare foot I would recommend a GFCI with high sensitivity (low mA).


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Why is everyone saying 'throw it out?' If you think the motor and brushes are fine just put a new 3 wire cord on it. The ground wire can go to any screw that holds the case together - there must be one right there in the grip part of the drill body.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

Yeah, there's only the two prongs on the plug but no ground prong.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Do yourself and the next guy a big favor and cut yhe cord off and then put the drill in the scrap metal bin…

And don't let any one tell you that 120 VAC won't kill you.

IMHO the risk / reward of using that drill again is way to high.


----------



## Stephenw (Nov 14, 2011)

The older metal body tools are single insulated. That means that the body of the tool can conduct current. They must have a three prong cord. The third prong is a ground and is connected to a green wire. Inside the tool, the green wire is connected to the body of the tool.

This ground wire is used to clear a fault.

What does that mean? If an energized circuit within the tool shorts to the body of the tool, a large current will flow through the ground wire and cause the circuit breaker to trip.

It is a good idea to use a ground fault interupter (GFCI) with a metal body tool. They are the outlets with a reset button in the middle (often found in bathrooms). Portable GFCI devices can be purchased and plugged into a regular outlet or extension cord. A GFCI is designed to trip if a ground fault occurs. It is supposed to be fast enough to trip before a lethal shock can occur.

The drill might be repairable. A three prong cord is needed, and whatever is energizing the case needs to be repaired.


----------



## ronbuhg (Jul 8, 2012)

well, uh, DUH !!!! I can appreciate saving $$ and reusing old equipment but DUH, your were barefoot so ,yeah I surprised your still with us !!! just remember safety is only good if you follow the rules…..glad your ok though, maybe being less aggressive is not a bad thing !!!!! LOL


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

Don't get rid of that drill, it's a peach….

Take it apart and replace the cord with one that is grounded. Just find a screw inside that is attached to the metal frame and use that to anchor the drill. That drill will outlast most of us.


----------



## RussellAP (Feb 21, 2012)

You know, that cord is probably already grounded, but the plug has been replace and the ground wire left hanging, if you take the plug off there is likely three wires in there. Just replace the plug and use the ground wire.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Jeez, people!
There is clearly an internal short in this drill going directly to the outer metal case. If the metal body is live, it means something internal is terribly wrong, like a shorted winding on the armature, or perhaps a brush retainer that has slipped out of place and makes contact with the outer case. A 3-conductor re-wire is NOT the solution here! 
Having said that, you should be reminded that the purpose of attending an auction is NOT to spend the least money and bring home the cheapest trash you can buy that nobody else wants, but to get a good deal on exceptional power tools.
You've been had, and should have let that drill find its way into the hands of a competent vintage tool collector.


----------



## MonteCristo (May 29, 2012)

Don't get much for a buck these days, do you !


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

If you have to wear rubber sole shoes to keep breathing when using a tool you should reconsider using that tool. Get rid of it. The ground is there for the times that something fails. There was not always a ground on old tools. There was a day when we thought we didn't need them. Hadn't discovered the need yet I guess. Get rid of that thing before you get hurt. Have it crushed before someone else picks it up and gets hurt. This is about like driving a car with a loose steering wheel.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

That "cordless" drill looks pretty safe, Emma.

One more jolt from that old dinosaur will reverse your polarity (aggressiveness-wise) and you'll wind up as a flesh-eating zombie.


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

MonteCristo [Don't get much for a buck these days, do you !]

In another 50 years I can probably sell it to the Smithsonian for $1,000,000.63


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)

CharlieM1958 - [you'll wind up as a flesh-eating zombie.]

I have a $500,000 insurance pay off if I ever turn into a flesh eating zombie. That kind of money could buy a nice little German router bit set.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Strong shut-down with the tree stump bear up there, Emma.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Kill the Drill


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hmmm. My late Dad had a B&D all metal one from the 50s. two prong plug, and he had black tape around the handle. It would give you a little tickle, now and then.

My Late FIL had a D handled old Milwaukee 1/4" drill, all metal, with a grease filled gear box. Also two prong plug. Never got a single tickle out of it. I wound up adding a 3/8" chuck to it, never bother it a bit.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

I am sure it can be fixed safely. The hot(black) wire should be connected to the switch, the white is common.

If the plug is a replacement, it could be wired wrong. the hot leg of the drill , is black wire. It should be attached to the colored(usually copper or brass) screw in the cordcap(plug). the white wire is common, should be attached to silver screw. If there are no colors for polarization, replace it. if you use a 3 pin plug the green screw is ground If there is no green wire from the drill you must add one. Attach it to a screw inside the drill.
You could replace the old cird with new one with molded on plug & make the proper connections inside the drill.

A improperly assembled Extension cord, but I think the plug is the problem.


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

I have no idea where you are, but I would gladly repair it for you, please do not throw it away.
I also understand your Dads concern, Father with 2 daughters.


----------



## rmoore (Mar 9, 2011)

jim C, My uncle used to do that. I came walking up on him one day to see what was going on. I felt a shock through my feet, too. Yep, I was bare footed. Glad your okay, Emma.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Emma, smash that drill with a cinder block. You'll get your aggressiveness back. Just don't try to drown it. I did that with a drill press once and lost two toes
.
Edit: who's your carrier for that Zombie insurance? StateFarm ran a background check on me and declined me by high risk. It must be that Evil Dead 2 possessed hand incident 7 years ago


----------



## whitewulf (May 11, 2010)

Rmoore,

Only Real Men work bare footed…....LMAOROF


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Emma, I'd ditch the drill. It looks like it has seen better days anyway.


----------



## OnlyJustME (Nov 22, 2011)

That's a cool looking drill. Make it into a nice wall hanger or turn it into a book end or something. Maybe a door stop? No need to toss it but i would re-purpose it into something that doesn't plug in.


----------

